# Ramon De Larrinaga



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Ramon de Larrinaga 1954 - 1976
Completed yesterday (scratchbuilt, 60 hours including display case.)
Bob


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Bob another masterpiece, thanks for showing us.


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Beautiful Bob! Now how about a ship in a bottle?


----------



## David Wilcockson (Jul 10, 2005)

Bob
What an excellent model, almost as I remember her, just the hatch lids were red, but I`m just nit picking, wish she had looked as good as you have made her.
Cheers,
David


----------



## kaybee (Jul 23, 2009)

Shipbuilder said:


> Ramon de Larrinaga 1954 - 1976
> Completed yesterday (scratchbuilt, 60 hours including display case.)
> Bob[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## McCloggie (Apr 19, 2008)

How do you do it Bob?

I know I have said this before but, like Mr kipling, you make superb models.

McC


----------



## David Wilcockson (Jul 10, 2005)

Bob
Nit picking again, the dates for her should be 1954 - 1969 in Larrinaga colours, & sold out of the fleet in 1969. She was scuttled in 1976 after being towed out from Lisbon with a cargo of solidified cement, after putting in there with engine trouble.
Cheers,
David


----------



## kaybee (Jul 23, 2009)

jerome morris said:


> Beautiful Bob! Now how about a ship in a bottle?


Er, hekscuse me, but hi could do without any competion, hespecially with model's that good(Jester)


----------



## Fred Wood (Jul 8, 2005)

I can only repeat the above sentiments - another superlative model.


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Kaybee, I do not think you'll have much competition from Bob..


----------



## Riotunuyan (Feb 5, 2010)

Excellent work !!!!! In 60 hours... wow !!!


----------



## DURANGO (Aug 22, 2005)

jerome morris said:


> Beautiful Bob! Now how about a ship in a bottle?


 Jerome i think ship bottling is fast becoming a thing of the past as is most types of model making now that the computer games have arrived into our childrens lives .


----------

